# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  وفاتان و10 اصابات في حادث سير مروع '' نزول العدسية ''

## mylife079

خبرني - وقع عند التاسعة صباح الخميس حادث سير مروع على طريق " نزول العدسية " / الغور بين 5 مركبات وشاحنتين صغيرتين من نوع " ديانا " اسفر عن وفاتين و10 اصابات وفق ما افد شهود عيان الى " خبرني " .


وقامت كوادر الدفاع المدني باخلاء الجثتين و المصابين الى المستشفى الشونة .



ويشهد طريق العدسية " الخطير " حوادث كثيرة خصوصاً في فصل الشتاء , حيث يفقد معظم السائقين السيطرة على مركباتهم نتيجة تساقط الامطار والسرعة الزائدة .



ولم تعرف حتى الان هوية المتوفين والمصابين جراء الحادث .


نتمنى السلامة للجميع وتوخي اقصى درجات الحذر على الطرق " الخطيرة "

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
رحمه الله عليهم
والله يشفي المصابين

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

سلاااااااامتااااات

----------


## mylife079

عمون - وقع في الساعة التاسعة والنصف من صباح اليوم الخميس حادث سير مروع بين (باص جت) متجه الى مدينة العقبة وشاحنة كبيرة على الطريق الصحراوي وتحديدا بعد مطار زيزيا ( 5 كلم الى الجنوب )، وجاء الحادث جراء انزلاق الباص وانتقاله الى المسرب الثاني المتجه الى عمان وعندها لم تتمكن شاحنة من تدارك الموقف فارتطمت بشكل مباشر بالحافلة التي تقل قرابة ال 33 راكبا ما ادى الى اشتعال المركبتين جراء قوة الارتطام.ونجم عن الحادث وفاة 8 اشخاص حرقا واصابة 21 شخصا عانى معظمهم من حروق وكسور وجروح مختلفة نقلوا اثرها الى مستشفيات (البشير/المدينة الطبية/النديم). 
وفور وقوع الحادث المؤسف وصلت اليات الدفاع المدني الى مكان الحادث واخذت فرقها بالتعامل مع الحريق بسرعة كبيرة كما تم استخدام عشرات المركبات الخاصة والمتطورة لاخلاء الوفيات والاصابات ونقلها بسيارات اسعاف حديثة الى المستشفيات ،وجرى ذلك باشراف مباشر من مدير الدفاع المدني الفريق عواد المساعيد الذي تواجد في موقع الحادث مع وصول اول الية تابعة لمديرته وتابع عمليات الانقاذ التي تمت بحرفية عالية.

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ....هالمسلسل الدموي ما رح يخلص بالاردن ...سبحان الله بعمرنا ما نافسنا دول متقدمة بشي منيح دايما بالشي السيء ....يعني احنا من اعلى نسبة حوادث بالعالم .... 

شكرا محمد

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور

----------


## زهره التوليب

الله يرحمهم
ويرجع كل واحد سالم لاهله 
امييييييين يارب ويعطيني الي ببالي  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_الله يرحمهم
ويرجع كل واحد سالم لاهله 
امييييييين يارب ويعطيني الي ببالي 
_


شكرا زهرة على المرور

شو اللي ببالك ؟؟

----------


## زهره التوليب

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور زهرة

----------


## محمد العزام

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

وبعدين مع هالحوادث والمصايب

----------


## mylife079

مشكور محمد على المرور

----------

